

Open-source developers command up to 40 percent premium - muriithi
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9882356-7.html?tag=head

======
jcromartie
"Let people do interesting work, and they stick around. Make them mindlessly
monitor that Windows machine, and they'll bolt."

What a concept. Who would have thought that building good systems in competent
languages was better than languishing in buggy half-capable proprietary
languages running on black box Enterprisey software back-ends?

------
wallflower
Before I read the article, I was assuming it was talking about how developers
who are producers in the open source ecosystem deserve a premium. But, the
article is about how tools/technologies that are open sourced are hot skills.
I think that is a shill piece for a recruiting firm to attract potential
candidates. Most of the developers I know like open source because they're
free and in many instances better than what you can pay for. The article
mentions AIR being one of those hot open source technologies. AIR was open
sourced just recently (if you do the paternity test, Adobe gave birth to it as
a proprietary and expensive technology)

------
ojbyrne
I love the part about "LAMP is everywhere now--these types of technologies no
one heard of 18 months ago are all the sudden becoming a hot commodity."

I have an old newspaper clipping from 2000 with a full-page photo of Linus on
the front page of the business section from Canada's Globe & Mail (the
country's largest newspaper).

Perhaps that will inspire the clueless recruiters to only look for < 18 months
of LAMP experience?

~~~
mhartl
Indeed. I chortled when I saw that line, and mumbled to myself "I used LAMP in
2000..."

I've only slowly realized how trivial it is to stay several years ahead of the
"enterprise". Stuff people at Hacker News consider old hat by now (Rails, say,
or Django) will be big news in the enterprise a couple years from now. Then a
few years after that will come excitement about Erlang, and Scala, and
Seaside...

------
xirium
Times certainly change. In 2000, having any experience in open source software
was a certain method to get ignored by recruiters.

